# New Personal Best!



## Troutman3000 (Apr 18, 2011)

Headed out to the Lanier yesterday with two first class fishermen. Met up with Dan and Brett for some post front Striper fishing. 

We headed out to the first spot and by 9:00am a planner board shot off like a rocket launcher. Brett stuck it to him, and being the nice guy that he is asked me if I wanted the first fish. I tired to say no, but he insisted and the fight was on. The fish had a full head of steam and Dan was getting pretty excited so I knew the fish was big. I fought him for a while until something happened and the line broke on the leader. It was like someone had died and only prayed I would get a chance to redeem myself. I wasnt sure how long I could handle losing a big fish my first time out with these pro's.

A few hours later we had moved on to another area and were pulling baits shallow over some points. Then like music to our ears the drag starts singing that tune we all love. I ripped the rod up and it was time to make things right. I fought the fish for about 10 minutes praying that things would be different this time, well it was, and I landed my new personal best weighing in at 27lbs!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Whoa! Nice one.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that a striped bass or a hybrid striped bass? I would have called it a hybrid myself due to the broken lines. I was told that if any lines are broken that it was a hybrid. Nice fish though.


----------



## Brine (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice Stripe T-Man!


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2011)

Huge fish!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

How long to boat a fish like that? Seems like it would be a good long fight!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a real beauty! Congrats. =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome fish Troutman, I have fished with Brett before, if were talking Gon Brett, great guy.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Simply outstanding! Never caught a large striper. Still on my bucket list. 

regards, Rich


----------



## fish devil (Apr 18, 2011)

:twisted: Congratulations!!!! Awesome Catch!!! =D> Great fighting fish. There very popular up here in New Jersey.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 19, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> How long to boat a fish like that? Seems like it would be a good long fight!




Took about 10-15 minutes. When she hit she ran off 100 ft or so in about 30 seconds. Then it was the old pump and reel action the rest of the way. There is no comparison to landing one like that. I started bass fishing Lanier first but havnt fished for them in over an year after I caught my first striper.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 19, 2011)

KMixson said:


> Is that a striped bass or a hybrid striped bass? I would have called it a hybrid myself due to the broken lines. I was told that if any lines are broken that it was a hybrid. Nice fish though.




Is surely a Striper, hybrids dont get that big. The white bass population has been wiped out on lanier and a hybrid id a mix of a stripe and a white bass. Plus the Stripers are all stocked in Lanier as they cant reproduce there.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Awesome fish Troutman, I have fished with Brett before, if were talking Gon Brett, great guy.




Yeah - Brett3030 I think. He's a great guy and so was Dan. They took me out because I was having rouble catching them. I learned a lot from them for sure.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow jason good job man im jealous I have been trying to make it to lanier for a little striper/spot tail fishing! that is a hell of a fish man congrats.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 20, 2011)

That fish is a beauty =D>


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Next up 30lb club!


----------



## poolie (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, what a whopper! Going on my first striper fishing trip at Carter Lake in a couple weeks and that picture makes me excited to be going.

Way to go Troutman!


----------



## MOE (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice catch! I bet that was fun.


----------

